# Ipad 2 ou Ipad mini à la place de l'ordi?



## TheRed (25 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je réfléchie énormément en ce moment à cause de l'Ipad .
Alors voila : Est-il possible de se servir de l'Ipad en ordinateur principal?
Car je fais essentiellement de l&#8217;écoute musique / films /Photos / surf sur le net actuellement sur l'ordi principal chez moi (qui n'est pas à moi :/). Je fais également un peu de traitement de texte et des prises de notes.
Je souhaitais m'acheter un ordi afin d'en avoir un mais après avoir longuement réfléchi, mon choix c'est plutôt porté sur une tablette.. (Moins d&#8217;encombrement , de toute manière je ne lis/grave jamais de CDs et je me déplace souvent  donc il me faut quelque chose d'assez léger).
Donc après avoir fais le tri des tablettes du moment, j'hésite entre l'ipad mini et l'ipad 2 sachant que g un budget de pas plus de 450&#8364; environ.
Enfin que me conseillé vous? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses .


----------



## Lauange (25 Avril 2013)

TheRed a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je réfléchie énormément en ce moment à cause de l'Ipad .
> Alors voila : Est-il possible de se servir de l'Ipad en ordinateur principal?
> ...



Ipad 2.


----------



## Siciliano (26 Avril 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Ipad 2.



Woua... Quelle réponse...
Moi je réponds dans ce cas : l'iPad Mini.


----------



## Ealdu (26 Avril 2013)

iPad mini neuf 32go!

Plus petit, plus maniable, plus transportable et en le prennant neuf, tu bénéficies de la garantie et de la possibilité de le revendre plus facilement.


----------



## Dante059 (26 Avril 2013)

iPad Mini 32 Go !


----------



## Lauange (26 Avril 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> Woua... Quelle réponse...
> Moi je réponds dans ce cas : l'iPad Mini.



ça fait un partout.


----------



## CSP+ (27 Avril 2013)

TheRed a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je réfléchie énormément en ce moment à cause de l'Ipad .
> Alors voila : Est-il possible de se servir de l'Ipad en ordinateur principal?
> ...


 
iPad 2 car écran plus grand donc plus confortable.


----------

